
The scientist still fighting for the clean fuel the world forgot - mkm416
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610915/the-scientist-still-fighting-for-the-clean-fuel-the-world-forgot/
======
devy
Correct me if I am wrong, but biofuels are still fuels you need to burn
through an internal combination engine in order to convert it to mechanical
energy, and in the process it will still create greenhouse gas in the
tailpipes, no?

